# How to close a program with batch file plus time delay (timer?)



## SonicFreedom (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi.

I have a batch file that starts a program
in Win 98SE.

Now, how can I make the batch file close
this program?

Even better how can I make the batch file
close this program after "x" amount of time?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

The Windows NT Resource Kit includes a tool named wait.exe. It waits the number of seconds passed on the command line then returns. As far as killing the program you started, that gets a little more complex. Download this file to find a window / process killer.

If you do not have the WinNT resource kit try searching the web for a wait utility or I will write one for you for a modest fee


----------

